# What do you do for a living?



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 20, 2011)

What do you do when you aren't a bun slave? Completely out of curiosity, and why not get to know each other a bit more 
Whether you're retired, a doctor, a server, a student... I'm just a curious little lass I suppose. Maybe how long you've been at whatever you're doing, why you do it, that sorta thing. 

I'm personally a student in aBachelor of Commerce program, and I also work as aCollections Agent in a large Western Canadianengineering firm. It pays the bills (sort of) and it's a good networking opportunity for me.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm a student! I'm a senior Animal Science major at Cornell University in Ithaca, NY and I'm currently in the process of applying to veterinary schools. 
I spend my summers working or volunteering with animals (I've worked at animal hospitals, animal shelters, spay/neuter clinics and most recently I interned at the San Antonio Zoo). 
I was recently hired to copy-edit an ornithology textbook, but I haven't started that project yet.


----------



## JimD (Sep 20, 2011)

I work in the wonderful and rewarding world of CUSTOMER SERVICE!!:yahoo:

I'm one of those people that y'all love to hate!:nod

_*"My Name Peggy--You Have Problem?"hone:*_


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 20, 2011)

*JimD wrote: *


> _*"My Name Peggy--You Have Problem?"hone:*_


I spoke to a Peggy earlier today during my collection calls, so this was extra funny to me.  Thanks for the laugh!:laugh:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 20, 2011)

I am a Credit Risk Review Officer for a large international commercial bank. I've been in banking for over 30 years.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 20, 2011)

My husband drives a concrete truck so I can play in the glassroom all day LOL


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm an Electronic Document Specialist for a pharmaceutical company. I basically put together the electronic submissions to world wide health authorities such as a new drug application to the FDA. I have been in the field for 10 years.

I like my job because I can help people without dealing with them. Most of the drugs we make are for cancer, pain, or CNS compounds so they have a huge impact for the people that need them.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 20, 2011)

I work in the sign industry. We do all sorts of signs from board, silk screening, electrics, awnings etc. Each year we do demolition derby cars with a new rabbit scene of my choice on the trunk along with our company name. The guys can hardly wait to see what we have chosen each year. We have done Blues Brothers with the rabbits in suits, hats and booze, fire fighting bunnies the year of the big fire and rabbits scuba diving chasing salmon just to name a few. Always something different.


----------



## nermal71 (Sep 20, 2011)

I drive a school bus for a small rural school. I have 63 kids on a 77 passenger bus. My husband in a truck driver.


----------



## Yield (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm just a student at a community college studying photography right now C:

But I wanna do photography, art, writing, AND something with animals in the future. Probably put them all together C:


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm a nanny.  I've been in the childcare field professionally for almost three years, though this is my first time nannying, as up until now I've always worked in centers. Before that I worked in retirement communities, usually in an office though. I much prefer my work with children.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 20, 2011)

My Mam calls me a professional ceiling observer 

Basically I'm unemployed, but trying really hard to get a job (10 applications this week). I'm also doing Maths right now, but that only takes up a couple of hours an evening.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 20, 2011)

Retail


----------



## myLoki (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm a fourth grade teacher and a part-time student. Working on my masters for Occupational Therapy.

t.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2011)

Retired Railroad Officer and a retired Vice-Principal here.


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am a professional bother-er! :biggrin2:


----------



## Jynxie (Sep 21, 2011)

Right now I'm a student taking random online courses because I'm not sure what I want to do yet.

I want to do something with animals, but it's so difficult to get an animal related job. I can't even get hired at petsmart even though I've had retail, sales, veterinary/animal experience.

I was thinking of going to grooming school, but it's going to cost 7000 + dollars and I'm not sure if they'll accept ACE (college grade 12, it's like a high school diploma). Plus I'm not sure if I'll like it, bleh.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 21, 2011)

Right now, I'm working at a golf course is the food department.


----------



## Brittany85 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am an Early Childhood Educator  I work at child care centres as a supply teacher but hopefully will get a full time job soon. I just graduated from College.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 21, 2011)

Rabbit Judge and full time nursing student. :bunnynurse:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm a college student. Next year is my student teaching year, then I'll be teaching elementary school  Can't wait!


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 21, 2011)

I've done various retail/sales over the last 13 years, and right now I'm working for a small privately owned pet store chain. I love working with the animals, but I'm not a fan of working for a small company. I'm currently looking for a management position elsewhere.

My fiance is in school for computer programming, after being injured on the job as a city bus driver three years ago. When his degree is complete, I plan to go back to school to get a degree in physiotherapy specializing in human kinetics.


----------



## iShiznitch (Sep 22, 2011)

I just finished being a student and now I'm working at a recreational facility trying to figure out if I want to go further in my degree or simply wait and (hopefully) make some money outside of my "field of interest". I've honestly had enough school for the time being haha. Doesn't help I decided I was not really enjoying my major 3 and a half years into it. Finished it anyways, and now I'm stuck. 

There be decisions for me to make soon.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 22, 2011)

At least you finished it... I was all "Engineering!! YEAH! No wait... Sciences? ....... No... no no... psychology.... NO I KNOW! Management!"

And that's where I am now, and I'm finishing it no matter what.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 22, 2011)

I work for the royal family. I head up the internal entertainment and wellness department. All of the royal family's meals, housekeeping, events, etc. are managed by yours truly. It's a lot of work, but it's the best job ever. Pays peanuts though.

Oh, I did mention the royals are King Kirby, Lady Penny and Sir Toby, did I not?


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm a patent attorney.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 22, 2011)

Augh, I would love to get into law eventually. I want to get my MBA and then go on into law. My dream job is contract law but I don't think my grades are good enough for it :tears2:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 22, 2011)

I had a coworker that kept trying to get me to go into law. I just don't have the interest. I wish I could get into another field, but I'm not sure what else I could do with my background. If anyone has ideas I would love to hear them. I have a MS in Micro/Molecular Biology and a MS in Quality Assurance/Regulatory Affairs (I know, two masters are useless). Ten years experience in pharmaceuticals, regulatory and publishing.


My husband teaches Chess professionally. He teaches in grade schools, to private students, and runs tournaments. It is his dream job and he is very happy, but it does not provide health insurance so I have to keep my job.

I love seeing what everyone does, such wide variety!


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 22, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I had a coworker that kept trying to get me to go into law. I just don't have the interest. I wish I could get into another field, but I'm not sure what else I could do with my background. If anyone has ideas I would love to hear them. I have a MS in Micro/Molecular Biology...


With a graduate degree in science, you could take the patent bar exam and become a registered patent agent. All of the patent attorneys in our office started as patent agents, and we have two patent agents who are perfectly happy staying patent agents. 

Patent agents are, in essence, patent attorneys who aren't attorneys - they can do searching, write and file patent applications, basically do anything I can in the patent office, which is the fun part of the job. Always something new, and people pay you to learn new technologies...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 22, 2011)

Nothing right now! :/ 
I was a childcare provider through the state, but my boss lost her job, so I haven't been watching her kids. :/ 

I will most likely be starting to babysit a little boy next week that I've babysat in the past - he is seriously more like my little brother. We are very close with the family, and they always take me and my sister on vacation with them. lol.
Along with that, I'm putting in massive amounts of applications to grocery stores, farm stores, any store! 
I'm eventually (next fall) going to go to college and major in English...maybe minor in Nursing or something? 

Emily


----------



## LadyKat (Sep 22, 2011)

I am a Human Resources Assistant. I look after Recruitment, the Wellness Program, the Recognition Program, Promostock, and the list goes on for a Mining Company.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 24, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> I'm a patent attorney.


:roflmao:


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm a professional dog & cat groomer . I love my job (even though I have bad days and it is very hard work)....sooo much money making potential, especially if you play your cards right. My dream is to buy a house and have a home-based shop. I don't like working in a salon and I think I will be much happier doing my own thing. Besides...once it gets going, I will be the one making all of the profit and no longer getting 50% commission.

I plan to get a second job working at a doggie day camp during the holidays, just to bring in extra money for moving to Austin!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 25, 2011)

When we are not serving Fraggles I am a youth therapist and my husband is a tattoo artist and body piercer. But serving Fraggles is our number one job.


----------



## hln917 (Sep 25, 2011)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I work for the royal family. I head up the internal entertainment and wellness department. All of the royal family's meals, housekeeping, events, etc. are managed by yours truly. It's a lot of work, but it's the best job ever. Pays peanuts though.
> 
> Oh, I did mention the royals are King Kirby, Lady Penny and Sir Toby, did I not?


:laugh: I should know better than read one of your posts while drinking something!


----------



## Michaela (Sep 25, 2011)

Im a student at university.  Just started my second year of studying Dentistry.


----------



## Tessa (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm an Artist and also an Esthetician. If anybody has any skin questions ill be happy to help


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 2, 2011)

hln917 wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I work for the royal family. I head up the internal entertainment and wellness department. All of the royal family's meals, housekeeping, events, etc. are managed by yours truly. It's a lot of work, but it's the best job ever. Pays peanuts though.
> ...


Not my fault :halo:biggrin:


----------



## EbunnysMum (Oct 5, 2011)

I work in a salon, I do mostly hair. But I really enjoy when I can do hare, lol....:roflmao:


----------



## degrassi (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm a petsitter and I have a part time job doing receptionist/office type work at a friend's company.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 13, 2011)

I am a bunny slave.
Anything that has to do with rabbits, I am there. I have 1 rabbit, but if I get more, my wife will kill me. But I bunnysit, foster and take care of the rabbits at the shelter.

To support this addiction, I work everyday for a Bean Sprout company. I set up the packaging machines, package the Bean Sprouts, and then deliver the sprouts to stores, restaurants and warehouses.


----------



## BunnyLoveÃ¢â¢Â¥ (Oct 14, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm a college student. Next year is my student teaching year, then I'll be teaching elementary school  Can't wait!


Me too! This is my last year till graduation and then I'll be student teaching. Isn't it the most fun major ever! Half of my classes involve finger painting and hanging out with kids. I love where I'm headed so much that it's the only thing that gets my through my crappy job. I'm a cashier at a dollar store. It's cool getting to meet so many different people, but you wouldn't believe the wacko's I get freaking out over a dollar and I've heard enough "can I get a price check?" jokes to last me three life times.


----------



## Stuffedcritter (Oct 14, 2011)

Home health aid assisting seniors and the TBI community, support my hobbies I clean houses and do yard work on the side. Also selling heirloom seedlings this spring as there no suppliers in my area, and demand for them. I also have a humane son who graduates this year, two dogs, and a cat.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 16, 2011)

My job title is "Publication Assistant". I work for a Canadian publisher that publishes 15 different scientific journals along with 11 client journals. My role is to go through the submitted manuscripts once they've been accepted in-house (after they've gone through a peer review process) and prepare them for the copy editors. I also check papers for approval during the preparation for print and web, and will sometimes check and approve entire issues. It's a _lot_ of work, very demanding and often stressful, but I love it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 27, 2011)

I work in the giftware industry (lower end company) I run the office here in Markham ON. The head office is in Montreal. I do everything in the office, Admin Assistant, Receptionist, Customer Service, Showroom Manager. Believe i get paid diddly squat for what I do. But circumstances made me take this job. I'm looking but not alot of jobs at the moment.

Stupidest thing i ever did was let my Nursing (LPN) licencelapse a few years ago. At that time I had a very good office job (laid off with another co-worker because my boss was going through a divorceand didn't want to pay his wife so he made it look like he couldn't afford to keep staff so he didn't have to pay her as much) NICE GUY. To get my licence back it's about 1 year of upgrading and with no money coming in it's kinda hard. Now if i got laid off I could get out wonderful government to pay for my schooling.

Lots of very interesting jobs on here.

Susan


----------



## BunnyLoveÃ¢â¢Â¥ (Oct 28, 2011)

I now am employed times 3 and a full time student.  I work full time in a group home, I'm a part time cashier, and I'm a part time behavioral aide for developmentally delayed kids.  I don't know how it always happens but bunnies were mentioned in the interview.


----------



## hope4peace (Oct 28, 2011)

I do quality control at a communications cable manufacturer. I am also the web designer, do pricing and product updates on the web, the image library coordinator, a member of the safety committee, and a member of the quality awareness committee.... I wear many hats.


----------



## Segaman72 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am a Program Manager for a large IT company. I have been in the IT industry for over 15 years...it's been tough at times, however very rewarding also. My wife has been a home child-care provider for over 13 years. We are newbie bunny slaves since July 30th, 2011


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 28, 2011)

BunnyLoveâ¥ wrote:


> I don't know how it always happens but bunnies were mentioned in the interview.



LOL...so did the interviewer actually mention bunnies first?? That'd be too funny!


----------



## BunnyLoveÃ¢â¢Â¥ (Oct 29, 2011)

No, haha. She asked me what my interests were outside of children and teaching and the only thought that popped into my head was my two little ragamuffins.


----------



## kkiddle (Oct 29, 2011)

This is such a cool post! 
I'm currently a student halfway through my sophomore year going into Secondary Education. I also work part-time at a retail store, part-time as a receptionist and as a musician. 
Oh and full-time as a rabbit chew-toy.:biggrin2:

Bailee, what college are you going to? I noticed you live near me. I'm at WCC right now, but plan on transferring to Eastern next fall.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 29, 2011)

i feel like a loser...ha...

i am a maid.
i am a chef.
i scrub out litter boxes and give out the fat cuttings to beggers. 
mm...i change diapers and wipe butts all day while playing dress up and making my kids a fairy in 1, 2, 3  
i make sure theres food in the house
and clean dishes
and that we have $ to buy food...and pay the other bills. like buy that new elmo movie that came out... 
i am a teacher
i am a taxi driver

im a stay at home mom and when i say it like that it sucks, but when i list everything i do i feel a bit better


----------



## Little Cow (Oct 29, 2011)

I am staying home with our toddler currently, but I also run our cattle farm. I will be returning to finish my master's in molecular biology once our boy is fully potty trained. Hubby is a family doctor. We met when we were both in the military. I was a naval officer onboard warships and hubby was a Navy doctor.

It is hard to stay home after always working in rather exciting jobs (in the military during the war). To keep myself happy, I am studying a foreign langauge and playing both the violin and the viola.


----------



## Little Cow (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, but my most important job by far is with the BMFAPI (Bunny Morale, Food And Petting Institute).


----------



## kuniklos (Nov 5, 2011)

In the summer I am a contract archeologist, which includes CRM(Cultural Resource Management) for Penndot, and independent contracting for property owners. Come colder weather, I pick up another job which is currently as Manager at a local organic health food store, which is alot of fun!

I will be attending graduate school next fall so I can work in academia as that's really my cup of tea.

Also part time rabbit slave and head petter.


----------



## RoscoTheRat (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm unemployed. 

But I do go into shelters and work with their "Harder to adopt" dogs and Bully Breeds. I want to end up working through Pit rescues then starting my own; with a variety of programs (Like shelter dogs/bully dogs for service animals, educational programs, Dog fighting rehabilitation). 

I also want to take Dog training schooling through ABC (It's an online college) but moneys tight, and even though it isn't costly like most schools and my parents agreed to pay it they are backing out on helping me. :/


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm a junior in High School. I plan to go to college and study Animal Science then go to vet school. I also raise Boer goats. I'm a bunny slave. I'm always busy if it's band, color guard/winter guard (Flags), 4-h, FFA, the goats, my horses, the rabbits, my dogs. I'm currently preparing to take the ACT. My friend took it as a freshman and got a 32! I'm also currently waiting for our news goat (kid) arrivals to be born. I'm also writing a story.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 14, 2011)

I currently get paid to play with under 4's! I assist in classes like baby gym and tumble tots, which works on a childs development and coordination. Next year I'm heading to university to study geology or geography, not sure yet!


----------



## buster2369 (Nov 18, 2011)

Everyone here seems to have fun jobs 
I am a student studying environmental science at Empire State College. I am also a freelance photographer. I mostly work as an event photographer for an assisted living community in lower westchester, NY. I also just started photo editing a book about the community. 
I just wish I got paid to take care of my rabbit! Now that would be a good job!

Here is a look at my portfolio for anyone interested:
http://picturesbyandria.weebly.com/index.html 

Andria:rabbithop


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 19, 2011)

im in retail, just recently got my diploma in retail management and customer care.

im also one of those people who gets shouted at on a regular lol


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 26, 2011)

Integrated pest management specialist, which is a really fancy schmancy title for plant doctor. I skip around your landscape, check to see if all of your plants are happy and thriving, and if I find bugs or disease I kill them! ( or keep them manageable) I also kill weeds, feed your plants, and stop to smell the roses :biggrin:
My clients are funny sometimes. They give me nicknames: bug lady, plant lady, doctor death

I've always loved plants and grew my own at home. But i started out in social work after getting my BA in sociology, and plants were just a hobby. I like people, but in social work you really get to see the dark side of the human race. I worked in a domestic violence/sexual abuse program for children. I basically had to supervise children visiting with their parents, to keep them safe. After 4 years of that I decided to go back to school bc i couldn't come home crying anymore.

So I started working in horticulture, then started school part time/part time work in gardening. It took a looooong time and 100 mile commute each way 2-3x a week, but in June i graduated again with a BS in landscape horticulture. Whew! Maybe I'll have my own business someday


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Nov 28, 2011)

I work as a dog handler at a Doggy Daycare and I love it! I can't believe I get paid to play with dogs! It really is super cool and quite rewarding! The dog "parents" are also really neat to interact with. I love working with people who love their animals as much as I do. :biggrin2:


----------



## galinfla (Nov 28, 2011)

I wash and dry, fluff and fold... people, not laundry. I own a little day spa.


----------



## mysticcrystal (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm an Occupational Therapist, but right now I am a stay at home mom to 2 sons and 2 bunnies. I also have a store in Amazon. I sell crystals and metaphysical stuff.


----------

